# VPN on Plasma not routing correctly...

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I have a strange issue here. One of my client has an AD domain at her business. We run a basic PPTP VPN for remote access. I can connect to the VPN, which is hosted on the domain controller (Samba4/Linux) and can SSH into the DC, but everything else is routed out into the Internet.

```

user@laptop01 ~ $ ping dc01.medarts.lan

PING dc01.medarts.lan (192.168.50.201) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.50.201: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=557 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.50.201: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=506 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.50.201: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=256 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.50.201: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=66.2 ms

^C64 bytes from 192.168.50.201: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=87.1 ms

--- dc01.medarts.lan ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4227ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 66.265/294.955/557.865/205.439 ms

user@laptop01 ~ $ ping sv01.medarts.lan

PING sv01.medarts.lan (192.168.50.202) 56(84) bytes of data.

^C

--- sv01.medarts.lan ping statistics ---

15 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 13999ms

user@laptop01 ~ $ route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

default         200.0.0.254     0.0.0.0         UG    600    0        0 wlp12s0

nc-71-53-111-10 200.0.0.254     255.255.255.255 UGH   600    0        0 wlp12s0

loopback        0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

192.168.50.201  0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    50     0        0 ppp0

200.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlp12s0

200.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     600    0        0 wlp12s0

```

My home network is 200.0.0.0/24. They are 192.168.50/24. The ping command reports the correct address for every host on the network, but the data is not being routed into the network. What gives?

----------

## guitou

Hello.

```

 192.168.50.201  0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    50     0        0 ppp0 

```

With this line, you know only about one specific IP, this does not reflect the 192.168.50/24 subnet.

++

Gi)

----------

